# Free tee shirts



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Now that Nathan has turned over Drywall Talk to the fine gentlemen at Escalate Media, It would be a good opportunity for them to help promote this site with some 
 
FREE TEE SHIRTS
:yes:
Feel free you administrators at Escalate Media to jump right on this thread.



​


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i take a 2xl !!:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

FREE "T" SHIRTS









I'll take one, along with Gazmans, I know he don't want one


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I actually just got three long sleeve white t shirts from Hamilton drywall products in the mail today!! Free of charge!! Thanks Hamiltons!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> I actually just got three long sleeve white t shirts from Hamilton drywall products in the mail today!! Free of charge!! Thanks Hamiltons!!!


Three "T" shirts is just too much for one man.......... you should share


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Hamilton gave you some free shirts eh.... 

Oh Yes - Hamilton good stuff... :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DWT LOGO....under that.

GET BACK TO WORK YOU SLACKERS!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

This shirt could apply to some of the Union drywallers around Glencoe Ontario. :whistling2:


----------

